# Implanting chips in soldiers’ brains



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is straight out of a Sci Fi movie! Scary stuff. Is this the beginning of The Terminator story-line? Smart machines? Cyborg armies?!! (I may have drank too much coffee this morning or watched one too many movies! hehe)

DARPA is implanting chips in soldiers? brains, according to this new book | Fusion


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I wish someone would plant a chip in my brain. Since I became a prepper I worry all the time. A 24/7 romantic comedy movie channel (no news broadcasts) would be nice. Cheaper than cable.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

supposedly it's only to help those that have suffered a traumatic brain injury.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That's how it all starts...we need this to help people!! Then we have cyborgs knocking on our door taking all of our bacon!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I get chips in my brain, will salsa follow?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sounds like one big azz law suite


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> sounds like one big azz law suite


Sweet.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's all fun and games until one soldier's chip shorts out and he starts digging foxholes all over the parade ground.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It's not only soldiers.some of us have one just below the back of our heads.mine was put there by another alphabet agency when I had a major surgery.SSI,parts,a,b and d.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Officer, honestly, my brain chip was hacked! I wasn't responsible."


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Our experiences make us who we are. Taking away memories of war, we would not know why it is so bad.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

James m said:


> Our experiences make us who we are. Taking away memories of war, we would not know why it is so bad.


true.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I plant chips in my head everyday...Pringles, Fritos, Fun-yuns.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> It's not only soldiers.some of us have one just below the back of our heads.mine was put there by another alphabet agency when I had a major surgery.SSI,parts,a,b and d.


Are you sure it wasn't the LGMs?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well back when I was in the Army, the only place I had a chip was on my shoulder...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

From The Article:
"DARPA initiated a series of programs to help cognitive functioning, to repair some of this damage. And those programs center around putting brain chips inside the tissue of the brain."
Is anybody surprised by this? We are edging closer to the cliff as the days go by, and Brave New World will become a reality, not just a book.
People nowadays have no wisdom or common sense, nor any Christian ethos, so they are subject to doing anything.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> From The Article:
> "DARPA initiated a series of programs to help cognitive functioning, to repair some of this damage. And those programs center around putting brain chips inside the tissue of the brain."
> Is anybody surprised by this? We are edging closer to the cliff as the days go by, and Brave New World will become a reality, not just a book.
> People nowadays have no wisdom or common sense, nor any Christian ethos, so they are subject to doing anything.


So . . . Gotta ask, what about this is against the Christian ethos?

Common sense - never been done before (AFAIK) so how would common sense keep someone from trying to repair our brain mechanically similar to how we have repaired hearts, lungs, livers, kindneys and extremities?

Wisdom - this is in the eye of the beholder. Do they have the wisdom to do it for the betterment of the people or are they trying to create cyborgs to control us? Wisdom dictates that for some of the nefarious DARPA research we have had beneficial actions come out. Internet and GPS to name a couple.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Are you sure it wasn't the LGMs?


LGM'S?.Lawyers,guns and money?.or little girl magic?.Little green men?.........yeah,maybe so.little green men.I have been having some weirdo dreams lately.probably from watching scifi channel late before I go to bed.wife's out of state and she wont watch the stuff.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> That's how it all starts...we need this to help people!! Then we have cyborgs knocking on our door taking all of our bacon!!


Anyone touches my bacon they best have a will.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not as serious and idea but the Army has had one the size of a rice grain for years. I was an idea o implant one in every soldier it would contain you ID, medical records and could be read with a external read any time. It was never put in to use.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A slippery slope if you ask me. Oh sure, originally will be meant to help with medical records and location info for soldiers. How long do you think it will be before they come to the american public wanting to put a chip in our head. For our own good you understand. Never mind that guy behind the curtain with all the knobs and dials. Just look at me, your friendly government man here to help you. I just don't see the government putting a chip in our heads as ending up in our best interest. Can anyone say 1984? Tinfoil hat off and I am out.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> If I get chips in my brain, will salsa follow?


You might. ;-)

10 years ago the Mexican govt. started this:

RFID Chips Implanted In Mexican Law-Enforcement Workers - InformationWeek

I do not have time to search for it now, but there was a blog in the cyber-sphere promoting the idea that people who get US govt entitlements should have chips implanted.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, people think nothing of swiping their phones to pay for something today. Swiping their implanted chip would be "more convenient". Wait a minute, didn't I read about this somewhere before...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

These chips just open the door for all kinds of bad stuff. Not that we have any privacy left, but now our thoughts will be under attack!! Think about the money a company would pay to send thoughts about drinking a coke or eating some Doritos!!! Those two examples are just the silly harmless things they can put in our heads. Our brains are the last defense we have. Don't let them take that from us!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> ....Our brains are the last defense we have. Don't let them take that from us!!


Too late.

Over 50% of the people you will see today are brainless.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Too late.
> 
> Over 50% of the people you will see today are brainless.


I agree and disagree...lol
Chips implanted takes that to a whole new level. Us smarties still balance everything out. If they start implanting us, it's all over!!! hehe


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> supposedly it's only to help those that have suffered a traumatic brain injury.


You are on the mark my friend. exactly what it is. Conspiracy theorist's are coming out of the walls.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> You are on the mark my friend. exactly what it is. Conspiracy theorist's are coming out of the walls.


Everything starts somewhere. It's a stepping stone to more invasive ideas. Once they get the "OK" to start implanting things in your head it's over. People are too power and money hungry for it to stay pure. They say health benefits today but just wait...

If you don't agree with me, you're just being naive. hehe


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet there is something in the 900 plus pages of obummer care that states all newborns shall be implanted. Has any person come forward to say they have read every word? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> You are on the mark my friend. exactly what it is. Conspiracy theorist's are coming out of the walls.


As a "client" of the VA medical system, I never even trusted them to prescribe me drugs for PTSD. In the 1980's they were using vets to test out new psychotropic medicines and I saw what THAT did to some buddies.
ANYONE who would voluntarily let the VA implant ANYTHING in their body is nuts. That's why the VA will probably lie about what the "treatment" involves.

The US government has a long record of testing things on unsuspecting active duty service members, and veterans. Ranging from the Atomic Vets in the 1940's, to secretly giving LSD to soldiers in "truth serum" experiments in the 1950's, to spraying Navy ships at sea with chemical agents to test dispersal in the 1960's.
The list is long.

I love my country. I do not trust my government. No matter who is in power.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Mish said:


> Everything starts somewhere. It's a stepping stone to more invasive ideas. Once they get the "OK" to start implanting things in your head it's over. People are too power and money hungry for it to stay pure. They say health benefits today but just wait...
> 
> If you don't agree with me, you're just being naive. hehe


No mish not a matter of believing you. I read some articles some time back where this was being tried to see if it would help improve the life of a severely injured soldier and if it does more power to them. I am just not the type to jump on the conspiracy band wagon when it comes down the road. I am of the show me type, prove to me that this is being done to turn them into some kind of government controlled robot Then I become a believer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> Our experiences make us who we are. Taking away memories of war, we would not know why it is so bad.


Some try drinking it away. This does not work (personal experience).
Some try the VA drugs. This only masks the symptoms somewhat and may, in my laymans opinion, increase the risk of suicide. At the moment an average of 22 veterans a day take their own lives. 2/3 of these are Vietnam vets. A very, very good friend of mine was one. His name was Bill, and his wife found the body. The VA was "adjusting" the dosage level of the garbage they prescribed him. Suicide can be a side effect of that, so they say.

War is sometimes necessary. To defend our country, for one. 
To defeat ISIS? Let their neighbors handle that.
The American people need to be damn sure why they are sending our boys and girls to die.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

darsk20 said:


> So . . . Gotta ask, what about this is against the Christian ethos?
> 
> Common sense - never been done before (AFAIK) so how would common sense keep someone from trying to repair our brain mechanically similar to how we have repaired hearts, lungs, livers, kindneys and extremities?
> 
> Wisdom - this is in the eye of the beholder. Do they have the wisdom to do it for the betterment of the people or are they trying to create cyborgs to control us? Wisdom dictates that for some of the nefarious DARPA research we have had beneficial actions come out. Internet and GPS to name a couple.


So...Gotta ask, what do you know about the Christian ethos? With your question, I am guessing that you have never cracked a Bible and never will. 
Surprise me, and tell me that you have read the Book Of Revelation, since that is my starting point. I will just bet that you are the rational sort, aren't you?
You have an open mind, don't you? Maybe someday you will get you wish, and have a chip implanted in your brain. Let me know how that turns out.
Because you are patently overlooking some dangers, some of which should be pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Or Gubmint Bots sent to kill Students.....


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> So...Gotta ask, what do you know about the Christian ethos? With your question, I am guessing that you have never cracked a Bible and never will.
> Surprise me, and tell me that you have read the Book Of Revelation, since that is my starting point. I will just bet that you are the rational sort, aren't you?
> You have an open mind, don't you? Maybe someday you will get you wish, and have a chip implanted in your brain. Let me know how that turns out.
> Because you are patently overlooking some dangers, some of which should be pretty easy to figure out.


I will start with this as the basis for my ethos:

Matthew 5:43-48

"You have heard that it was said, 'You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.' But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven. For he makes his sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? And if you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same? ..."

This is a love based ethos not fear based. God does not want us to fear, but love. If technology can heal those that have sacrificed so much for me and mine, then I am not wholly against it. Should we proceed cautiously, yes.

As to whether the microchip could be a mark of the beast, I think there are much simpler ways.

My dog has a cheap rfid tag embedded in case she gets lost or stolen. This is simpler and cheaper than a brain implant.

I have had my SSN for as long as I have been around, so use that with an rfid, and hey I am marked.

I have had my drivers license for many years. Put an rfid in it, there you go.

My phone is almost always with me and we can now use them in place of bank or credit cards.

We are already marked in numerous ways. Which one could it be?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The American people need to be damn sure why they are sending our boys and girls to die.


Or how about we never send our kids anywhere without the full commitment to Win a War, which we have not done since WWII!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Or how about we never send our kids anywhere without the full commitment to Win a War, which we have not done since WWII!


And the full commitment to support them when they get back.


----------

